# 2022 Youth Deer Gun Season! (Day 1)



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

2022 Deer Youth Gun Season (Day 1)

Good luck to all the parent/child teams enjoying the 2022 Youth Deer Gun Season!

Here’s the summary (with a video) of what we experienced today.

Early on from our blind, we saw the wide 8-pointer we’ve been watching on camera. He was 114 yards out, following our oldest doe.

We waited, and just like their routine on camera; they circled back, and started to move toward us.

We had a communication breakdown, and as a result, my son couldn’t decide which deer was the oldest. Because the younger deer were about 15 yards away, I couldn’t adjust my position in the blind to help him decide.

Also, we didn’t communicate effectively. I thought he was telling me the oldest doe was moving South toward the swamp, when she was actually moving North, away from the swamp (off to the left of the camera shot, at about a 45 degree angle.)

The buck did not make another appearance.

I wouldn’t have changed it for anything.

We worked out how we will describe things tomorrow, and will spend today reviewing pics and video so he can be ready to identify the old doe … or, that wide 8-pointer.

Also - he got to see firsthand how older deer are smarter. We had good wind, but that wise, old doe could sense we were in the blind. Because of that, she stopped short of moving into camera view.

I can’t wait to apply our father/son teamwork tomorrow. When he finally saw the big buck in person today, my son said, “holy cow Dad, that buck is twice as big as the 6-pointer I killed last year!”


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

We sat on ground Morn-Nite saw a few but up here it was COLD and windy, he said can we sack in tommorrow morn, ok with me


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

We were in a blind today, but our usual herd was AWOL. We did get a good story out of today, though.

Hunting pressured forced a younger buck past us around 150 yds, but he hardly slowed, and ran into the woods, and then out the back of the thicket we were watching.

About 20 minutes later, another buck moves into the back of the thicket. But this one had a limp!

A couple minutes pass, and a coyote comes trotting in hot pursuit - hunting on sight. It goes in the thicket and doesn’t come out. Two more minutes, and here comes another coyote. Five minutes brings another coyote, but this one is moving slowly, sniffing the ground, still following the trail.

We don’t see anything else, so when it came time to end the morning sit, I play a rabbit squeal on my phone. No exaggeration - the first one came out of the thicket in less than 2 minutes. The other two were out in another 30 seconds.

No shot for him, but I’ll start bow hunting again tomorrow, but it was really neat to watch all that today with my son.


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

Can’t wait to take mine when they are older


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

CoachG-shoot all them yotes!


----------

